# RingWorm



## TallAdam85 (Apr 8, 2008)

So is ring worm big in the martial arts world? I know at my high school some of the people got in wrestling. Reason I ask is recently at a tournament people where complaining about getting ring worm and today I took my class running out side for a mile me i ran bare foot and thought nothing of it but some one said " why did u run bare foot u could get ring worm" now hear ring worm 2 times in 1 week is odd to me but just wondering if it is big in the martial arts world so far I have never had it and hope to keep that way


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 8, 2008)

Ringworm is a fungus and it's highly contagious. I doubt you'd get ringworm easily by running barefoot. It's possible of course, but not the most likely way you'd get it. I walk around barefoot alot in the summer, I've never contracted ringworm from it. I'd think you'd be more likely to get it from grappling with someone who has it, or sharing a towel with someone who has it.

More info on ringworm.


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 8, 2008)

I've had it twice in 6 years, have a small spot right now.  I always wear shoes when working out in other dojos but I don't know if that helps or not.  This second one is on my arm ??? weird place for it.

Tea Tree Oil is pretty effective on it but miconazole not as much it seems.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 8, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> I've had it twice in 6 years, have a small spot right now. I always wear shoes when working out in other dojos but I don't know if that helps or not. This second one is on my arm ??? weird place for it.
> 
> Tea Tree Oil is pretty effective on it but miconazole not as much it seems.


Tolfanate.


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Apr 9, 2008)

Lotrimin works pretty well.  I have ringworm on my right arm right now.  Take a good scrubby shower after your class.  Neutrogena body wash is good for keeping your skin healthy.

Dagney


----------

